# The Romanians are coming



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Did anyone watch this series? 

I caught one on a catch up channel last week and then watched the final episode last night.

It wasn't your usual let's bash the foreigners, but a genuinely well made and insightful programme from their perspective. 

It's worth a watch if you have the chance.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Nah I just look out the window


----------



## Just-That-EK (Aug 22, 2010)

Very well put together documentary. 

Basically they come over excepting the 'American Dream' in other words.

doing the jobs that British people wouldn't do so fair play to them as long as they contribute to the system I couldn't give a rats ass.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Got about 16 living next door,and another two gypsy families opposite.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

There was 22 of them sharing a house last night. Each guy pays £30 a week to squeeze in. 

Landlord ££££££££££££

You should watch the programme and see it from their perspective. 

The guy who works in the £5 car wash, for £190 per week, lives under a bridge to send as much money as possible back home for his family. Just wait until you see how they have to live and what they are trying to achieve. 

The main guy, who also narrated the documentary, was also a gypsy. He came across as a very likeable guy. 

Loads of people have a negative opinion of them and most programmes only report one side. This was an effort to let you see things from the other side of the fence. 

It is a well made documentary.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Kerr said:


> There was 22 of them sharing a house last night. Each guy pays £30 a week to squeeze in.
> 
> Landlord ££££££££££££
> 
> ...


Call the council, being overloaded in a house presents loads of problems.
Extra responsibilities of HMO landlords

Landlords of HMOs must make sure that:
proper fire safety measures are in place - for licensed HMOs smoke detectors must be installed
annual gas safety checks are carried out
electrics are checked every 5 years
the property is not overcrowded
there are adequate cooking and washing facilities
communal areas and shared facilities are clean and in good repair
there are enough rubbish bins/bags

Calculating overcrowding: number of people per room
Your home may be overcrowded if it cannot provide a separate room for sleeping for each:
couple
single adult aged 21 or older
two young people of the opposite sex aged 10 or over

HMO licence for a shared home

Your landlord must get a licence from the council if the HMO:
is at least 3 storeys high
has 5 or more unrelated people live in it
has 2 or more separate households living there


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

:detailer:


Kerr said:


> There was 22 of them sharing a house last night. Each guy pays £30 a week to squeeze in.
> 
> Landlord ££££££££££££
> 
> ...


Not when they're on your doorstep you may change your mind,lets start with sh!tting in the alleyway to name some of the problems,fly tipping and shouting/congregating in large numbers outside the property and not giving way to people trying to pass,the number of times I've witnessed the wolf whistles and the unwelcomed attention some of the females passing have to deal with is nothing short of harrasment.
Half the problem is they're the one's who don't want to change their ways and try to intergrate into society.:devil:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

suspal said:


> :detailer:
> 
> Not when they're on your doorstep you may change your mind,lets start with sh!tting in the alleyway to name some of the problems,fly tipping and shouting/congregating in large numbers outside the property and not giving way to people trying to pass,the number of times I've witnessed the wolf whistles and the unwelcomed attention some of the females passing have to deal with is nothing short of harrasment.
> Half the problem is they're the one's who don't want to change their ways and try to intergrate into society.:devil:


I'm guessing you didn't watch the programme I opened the discussion about?

That's a very narrow minded opinion you have. You paint the picture as if they are all some kind of animals.

Do you really think they really want to live in crowded houses? Do you not think that's more forced than through choice?

This programme was well made and was given from their perspective. It wasn't the usual channel 5 trash that sets out to offend the people who want to be offended and feel hard done by. Programmes basically pander to the narrow minded and uneducated people, this one was a little different.

Many of the Romanians find themselves over here as British companies recruit them. They were offered jobs in advance before coming over. The problem is that British employees are bringing them over, paying them minimum wage and forcing them to live in poverty. Still, even with what see as poverty, they get on with it and make the best of it.

I'm fully aware that 22 people living in a house isn't right. It is also illegal. It tells a story that these people are so willing to do that to make some sort of life for themselves. They have to do rubbish jobs, get rubbish pay and have to live in rubbish houses often in the worst areas, yet they still get on with it.

Many of them have a high level of education. There is people with university degrees doing unskilled work.

Like every person in the world, most are trying to make their lives better.

Have you really never seen any of the above offences committed by British people? Do you genuinely believe that we are all perfectly behaved, don't fly tip, steal, rip each other off and behave antisocially in groups?

Have you ever watched any of those programmes on TV with the groups of British peolple on holiday in Eastern European countries? That's the ones where they get drunk, behave like animals, fight, wreck things and treat their guests like crap. Then they'll interview countless locals to tell you how badly behaved British people are. In fact, you don't even need to watch Eastern European filmed programmes. There is plenty filmed in all the popular Spanish resorts too.

As said above, they come over here expecting to live the dream. They want the lives of their families to be so much better.

What many get is trapped in is basically a modern day slave trade. British people employing them to do jobs that British people wouldn't.

The reason I specifically opened the thread about this programme was it did show the other side of the fence and not just play up to the stereotypes.

When they normally have one of the many unemployed benefits programmes, they find uneducated scroungers to paint a picture of what unemployment is really like. Then many unemployed get all defensive and say that isn't a fair reflection and the programme makes them look bad too.

However any time a similar programme is shown about immigrants, many people just assume that's true.

I know quite a few Eastern European immigrants and my opinion is most are decent people. The ones I know personally do have good jobs though. They earn enough to make a good life for themselves.

Sadly too many move into poverty stricken areas and just become part of the overall problem.


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

This is a detailing site .

I come on this site to feed my hobby ,pick up tips , look at reviews and generally get away from the s**t of every day life like nuclear war with Russia and being bent over by the EU and our own F*****g government.

The on going row about immigrants and immigration that keeps coming up over and over again is getting boring and tedious !

I am fed up to the back teeth with the employers spouting off about how good these people are and how cheap they are and how hard working they are and how much rent they can get off them and how useless our own people are etc.etc .

On the other hand I'm fed up to the back teeth with the moaning about immigrants taking our jobs bringing the NHS to the brink of bankruptcy forcing up house prices bringing their poxy religions over here not integrating etc.etc.

Theres some very well educated and clever people on this site !!! Some off them haven't got a clue about what's going on and lack a lot of common sense despite this .

All the time the vast majority of the population elicit the same degree of apathy and indifference to the country and community , following their own mantra of " I'm alright Jack" nothing will ever change .

Lets please stick to detailing .


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

If you wish to stick to detailing chat, just stay in the detailing parts of the website. The forum is open to post various topics. That's why we have sub forums such as off topic and the forum is clearly set out. 

The reason I opened the thread was I felt this programme was a lot better than the rest. It also was told from the opposite perspective and not just fuelled by the usual xenophobic ranters that are all to easy to find out. 

The programme was different and I felt it was merited to start a new thread for the specific programme. If you didn't want to join in, don't. 

It's not your place to tell others what they should or shouldn't be posting. 

If you were that concerned about tedious and reoccurring topics of conversation, sure the detailing part of the site is by far the most repetitive? 

Anyway, I didn't mean for this thread to spill over for people having their rants, more so to talk about the programme.


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

You posted to again put your pro immigration views across and to again stir up the pro-immigration/anti-immigration minority.

We both know that !

But as you rightly point out I should stay away from the threads and posters that have their own biased agenda.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Lets keep this civil please guys


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

blackS2000 said:


> You posted to again put your pro immigration views across and to again stir up the pro-immigration/anti-immigration minority.
> 
> We both know that !
> 
> But as you rightly point out I should stay away from the threads and posters that have their own biased agenda.


Why would I have a biased agenda? Please explain that as that confuses me greatly.

Tell me where I've been pro-immigration before?

I'm guessing you didn't watch the programme either?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Just firmly believe we should get the country in order by dealing with the problems of people here before trying to accomodate 10000's of imigrants who bring very little but just put extra strain on the system (which is too over loaded already). then it would be easier to manage and see where immigration could be catered for.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

suspal said:


> :detailer:
> 
> Not when they're on your doorstep you may change your mind,lets start with sh!tting in the alleyway to name some of the problems,fly tipping and shouting/congregating in large numbers outside the property and not giving way to people trying to pass,the number of times I've witnessed the wolf whistles and the unwelcomed attention some of the females passing have to deal with is nothing short of harrasment.
> Half the problem is they're the one's who don't want to change their ways and try to intergrate into society.:devil:


I don't know where you live Suspal but your description reminds me of my last years living in West London, I haven't seen the programme so can only judge on what I witnessed and lived amongst. Not all Romanians but mostly Eastern Europeans were flooding into my old home town of Ealing, fly tipping became a major issue and your right about the shouting, groups would gather near our house in the small hours, some dealing but all very noisy, a lot of whistling (a calling sign to attract drug users). Lock up garages were being turned into dwellings housing families with young children, the council seemed oblivious to this.
My better half got the tube into Islington Nick every morning at 06-30, she was more often than not the only English speaking person in the carriage with EE's making there way into London's various building sites, feet up on the seats with little respect for others, I can only imagine it was quite intimidating for her.

Reading Kerrs comments regarding the documentary perhaps my experiences were the exception rather than the rule, all I know is we are both happy to be away from London now.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I can remember being in parts of London with very few English people as far back as I can remember. They weren't Eastern Europeans back then. 

Having foreigners in London isn't new, it's what London has always been. 

People used to complain London wasn't what it was year before that lot came along. Now the same is happening again. 

When you speak to people about where they live, it is always changing. Speak to generation on generation and you'll soon realise nothing was ever what it was. I think a lot of people either kid themselves on, or just forget about things.

As a regular visitor to London, I think the place is vastly better than is was years ago. I guess I miss out the real life in the dodgy areas through.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

A nearby town to me used to be an ok area, it's now over run with Eastern Europeans and the crime rates which were average have shot up and it's all serious violence, sexual assault and burglaries etc

Not nice at all but the immigration does need to be sorted

Come in with a trade like other countries rather than just coming to cause trouble is my take on it


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Kerr said:


> I can remember being in parts of London with very few English people as far back as I can remember. They weren't Eastern Europeans back then.
> 
> Having foreigners in London isn't new, it's what London has always been.
> 
> ...


Kerr, as somebody who lives in West London you can take it from me that whole rant about Ealing (which is a borough by the way and not a 'town')is total nonsense.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> A nearby town to me used to be an ok area, it's now over run with Eastern Europeans and the crime rates which were average have shot up and it's all serious violence, sexual assault and burglaries etc
> 
> Not nice at all but the immigration does need to be sorted
> 
> Come in with a trade like other countries rather than just coming to cause trouble is my take on it


People in Aberdeen kept telling me all the Eastern Europeans were to blame for everything. Turns out they aren't/weren't.

There has been a study to prove that crime rates have dropped in areas with high immigration.

http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2013/apr/28/immigration-impact-crime

Some people see the opposite though. I think a lot is down to what people want to see.

Wolk whistling, feet on seats and fly tipping has been an issue ever since I was young. The fly tipping was much, much worse before. The streets in general were much worse than they are now.

I think a lot of people have forgotten how things really were 20-30 years ago. Although I do remember having a discussion with S63 not so long ago about that very subject and he did see that.

Calling out all Eastern Europeans on the basis of a few isn't right. Just like I wouldn't call S63 a racist just because I saw some Chelsea fans singing racists songs.

I didn't even mean to open this up into this type of debate.

If you have a spare hour, watch the programme from last night. It was the last one. The guy who narrates and features in the programme is a very likeable guy. It's funny in bits and also shows what they have to do to earn a life.

It's a well made show, even if you didn't agree with it.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

The open door immigrant policy by the labour government has caused a large amount of problems in this once great country full stop.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

TonyH38 said:


> The open door immigrant policy by the labour government has caused a large amount of problems in this once great country full stop.


It's not Labour's policy.

I'm guessing you are young?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Kerr, as somebody who lives in West London you can take it from me that whole rant about Ealing (which is a borough by the way and not a 'town')is total nonsense.


So you call me a liar? Wasn't a rant DJ x Ray just fact, go and park your shiny Audi in Chandos Avenue W5 ( a warm sunny evening is an ideal time), if you are able to, walk along the service road behind the shops of South Ealing Road which is an access road for all the lock up garages, whilst you're there attempt to walk along the path that runs behind the houses that was suppose to allow access to our gardens from a rear gate. Then comeback and tell me with complete honesty what you have witnessed. This is of course assuming there hasn't been a dramatic change since I moved.

Kerr alluded to "dodgy areas" of London, this is a tree lined avenue with Edwardian houses where a two bed flat commands £500,000.
I referred to it as my old "home town" as that's an expression I use, I and most people are aware Ealing is a Borough of London, infact I believe the largest.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

After a quick Google it appears the problem hasn't gone away but most probably got worse, Ealing council now have an illegal outhouse team in force and this is one of many reports on the growing problem.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...Blighted-by-an-epidemic-of-beds-in-sheds.html


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Kimo73 said:


> A nearby town to me used to be an ok area, it's now over run with Eastern Europeans and the crime rates which were average have shot up and it's all serious violence, sexual assault and burglaries etc
> 
> Not nice at all but the immigration does need to be sorted
> 
> Come in with a trade like other countries rather than just coming to cause trouble is my take on it


i can vouch for this at the end of the day has the country got better for letting them all in.................


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

S63 said:


> After a quick Google it appears the problem hasn't gone away but most probably got worse, Ealing council now have an illegal outhouse team in force and this is one of many reports on the growing problem.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...Blighted-by-an-epidemic-of-beds-in-sheds.html


So who is the worst? The immigrants that are desperate enough to live that, or the residents who profit off the poor?

Would you rather they join the rest of the homeless?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Kerr said:


> So who is the worst? The immigrants that are desperate enough to live that, or the residents who profit off the poor?
> 
> Would you rather they join the rest of the homeless?


Sorry Kerr, I don't understand your question. How do the residents (of which I was one) profit off the poor?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

S63 said:


> Sorry Kerr, I don't understand your question. How do the residents (of which I was one) profit off the poor?


They are letting out their sheds and packing them into spare rooms to make money.

Some also just rent the entire house knowing what is going on.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Kerr said:


> So who is the worst? The immigrants that are desperate enough to live that, or the residents who profit off the poor?
> 
> Would you rather they join the rest of the homeless?


See your point but "desperate to live" is a little OTT, if the standard of life is no better over here why leave what you have? do all those that live in sheds in other people gardens do so back home? its hard to comment without generalising them all


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

alan hanson said:


> See your point but "desperate to live" is a little OTT, if the standard of life is no better over here why leave what you have? do all those live in sheds in other people gardens back home?


Watch the programme and see how they have to live at home. They have nothing and can't support their family.

They can come over here and work for minimum wage, live as cheaply as possible, just to send money to support their family.

They all have ambitions of things getting better.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Kerr said:


> They are letting out their sheds and packing them into spare rooms to make money.
> 
> Some also just rent the entire house knowing what is going on.


Ah ok I see what you mean. Where I lived it was lock up garages behind a parade of shops, part of the shops land, the vast majority of the retail units were either owned or rented by Asians, if you Google "beds in sheds" rogue landlords you will quickly realise that this is a popular "business" within the Asian community. Further to the West there is Southall and the borough of Hillingdon which has a large Asian community and it is there that sheds in gardens are being rented, so in effect you are correct that those residents are profiteering illegally. Interesting that they don't seem to rent their sheds to fellow Asians.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Watch the programme and see how they have to live at home. They have nothing and can't support their family.
> 
> They can come over here and work for minimum wage, live as cheaply as possible, just to send money to support their family.


That's nothing new Kerr, the wealthiest houses in London have been employing Fillipinos for decades, some well paid, some not, but all those I worked alongside when chauffeuring had one aim, to support family back home.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

S63 said:


> After a quick Google it appears the problem hasn't gone away but most probably got worse, Ealing council now have an illegal outhouse team in force and this is one of many reports on the growing problem.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...Blighted-by-an-epidemic-of-beds-in-sheds.html


A two year old link which is about Greenford S63, which you know as well as i do is more or less Middlesex. Hardly South Ealing. Point i'm making, is that your previous post suggests that you can't walk around West London/ Ealing without tripping over Romanians which simply isn't true. I'm not saying that there isn't people living in sheds or whatever in certain places (round the back of Acton Swimming Pool for instance), but there isn't any no go zones, with drug dealers whistling each other. I park around there every tuesday night and watch my daughter at a dancing club she goes. Same as i park down South Acton when my boy's team plays football down there.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

There are literally dozens of links, council, police, press, from all areas and many from just a month or two ago, I just plucked out a typical one. Never mentioned no go zones or the like, live within a few yards of this problem paying up to £2000 a year in council tax and you'd soon get very hacked off.

Anyway DJ, To use your acronym, I cba to argue, maybe myself and my other half just dreamt this stuff for twenty years,you'd make a good estate agent that's for sure. I'll let others make their own minds up about this problem that seems to spreading, worth investigating if you intend to spend a few hundred thousand on the home of your dreams.


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

25 % of crime in London is by Romanians !! Where did that come from if crime rates in high immigration areas go down ??

Someone who has lived and experienced a high immigration area posts up his and his wife's experience and gets called a liar !!!Or at least gets accused of talking nonsense !

And Kerrs last post is again Pro - immigration ! 

I suspect he's a minimum wage employer .


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

blackS2000 said:


> 25 % of crime in London is by Romanians !! Where did that come from if crime rates in high immigration areas go down ??
> 
> Someone who has lived and experienced a high immigration area posts up his and his wife's experience and gets called a liar !!!Or at least gets accused of talking nonsense !
> 
> ...


You suspect very wrongly again.

Why do you wrongly suspect things and make up other things? You made things up earlier, then chose not to back that up, now you're are making silly suggestions to make me look bad.

If you had spent any time reading my posts as you suggested earlier, you'd actually know what I do for a living. I've covered it quite a few times. For the record to quell your paranoia, I'm not an employer, I'm an employee of a very large oil company.

I have nothing against immigrants coming to this country when they join in and do their bit. I'm not exactly standing on the dockside waving them in.

I thought you weren't interested in this thread? Most of the time I've looked at this thread, you are here too! Your name is always along the bottom and you keep (half) reading and partaking.

Any evidence of your claim about 25% of crime is committed by Romanians? I highly doubt that is true given the tiny minority they make up.

Official police figures, not the EDL's figures, don't back up your opinion.

According to many sources a higher percentage of British people are arrested in London than Romanians.

Before you respond, can you keep it civil as you're coming across aggressive and argumentative.


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

I came back because I keep getting an email .

I posted again in response to another post of an actual experience being told it was nonsense .

I do not know if 25% of crime in London is caused by Romanians hence my question "Where does that come from".

I may come across as aggressive however ,I assure you it is probably because I try to keep it short due to only typing with one finger!!

Rest assured I am now out .


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

blackS2000 said:


> 25 % of crime in London is by Romanians !! Where did that come from if crime rates in high immigration areas go down ??
> 
> Someone who has lived and experienced a high immigration area posts up his and his wife's experience and gets called a liar !!!Or at least gets accused of talking nonsense !
> 
> ...


Well i live in West London ( Chiswick in actual fact) and and have done for 19 odd years and know the areas being mentioned like the back of my hand, so i'd say i more than qualify to say if something is nonsense no?


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Kerr said:


> It's not Labour's policy.
> 
> I'm guessing you are young?


You guess wrong.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

TonyH38 said:


> You guess wrong.


It was asked as a question.

What makes you think that immigrants have ruined this once great country? How have they directly affected you?

It's a huge statement to make without the slightest of explanation. The reason I asked if you were young was many young people haven't the experience to think back that long ago. When you think back even 20 years ago, the standard of living and conditions that we now have in the UK is on a completely different level. I'd maybe like to rewind the clock for some of the music, but not much else.

People did have better morals back then too. The modern generation of people are losing their class and people skills.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Well i live in West London ( Chiswick in actual fact) and and have done for 19 odd years and know the areas being mentioned like the back of my hand, so i'd say i more than qualify to say if something is nonsense no?


I have to defend myself here being accused of talking nonsense.

I too lived in Chiswick, first in The Avenue followed by Linden Gardens. I was born in Chiswick. Like you I also had a good knowledge of all surrounding areas. Until you live in a defined area you aren't qualified to accuse me of talking nonsense. Chiswick is one of the most gentrified, prosperous and wealthy districts of London, with an average property value of £900k I loved living there and most probably still would be if I was a lottery winner. You only have to drive a street or two away whether it be Acton or Ealing and all that changes in an instant, like I said take a walk down my Ealing Road, take your children and I challenge you to walk to the back of my old property without having fears for your kids well being, make sure they wear strong stout shoes, you'll either walk on something soft and squidgy or razor sharp and pointed.

It's great you don't have those problems and for your family growing up and I hope it always stays that way for you in leafy Chiswick, if it doesn't you'll be on your toes sharpish I guarantee it.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

S63 said:


> I have to defend myself here being accused of talking nonsense.
> 
> I too lived in Chiswick, first in The Avenue followed by Linden Gardens. I was born in Chiswick. Like you I also had a good knowledge of all surrounding areas. Until you live in a defined area you aren't qualified to accuse me of talking nonsense. Chiswick is one of the most gentrified, prosperous and wealthy districts of London, with an average property vale of £900k I loved living there and most probably still would be if I was a lottery winner. You only have to drive a street or two away whether it be Acton or Ealing and all that changes in an instant, like I said take a walk down my Ealing Road, take your children and I challenge you to walk to the back of my old property without having fears for your kids well being, make sure they wear strong stout shoes, you'll either walk on something soft and squidgy or razor sharp and pointed.
> 
> It's great you don't have those problems and for your family growing up and I hope it always stays that way for you in leafy Chiswick, if it doesn't you'll be on your toes sharpish I guarantee it.


As i told you once before S63, i bought my house years ago cheaply(probably the most shrewdest thing i have ever done), but my missus was born and bred in Acton and my old nan god rest her used to live in Shepherd's Bush, so it's not like i'm oblivious sitting here in an area full of toff curtain twitchers. I was born in Bow E.London which you also know, i'm not your typical Chiswick type. My kids go to state schools S63 , they're streetwise and can see what goes on. Places like Acton, Shepherd's Bush, White City, Notting Hil etc you would be more likely to have agg with people who are born here than Europeans-worst i see them doing is standing on corners from time to time swigging Vodka and perhaps the odd whiff of a joint, same as i do people born here puffing it.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> As i told you once before S63, i bought my house years ago cheaply(probably the most shrewdest thing i have ever done), but my missus was born and bred in Acton and my old nan god rest her used to live in Shepherd's Bush, so it's not like i'm oblivious sitting here in an area full of toff curtain twitchers. I was born in Bow E.London which you also know, i'm not your typical Chiswick type. My kids go to state schools S63 , they're streetwise and can see what goes on. Places like Acton, Shepherd's Bush, White City, Notting Hil etc you would be more likely to have agg with people who are born here than Europeans-worst i see them doing is standing on corners from time to time swigging Vodka and perhaps the odd whiff of a joint, same as i do people born here puffing it.


I'm talking nonsense and the whole 20 years was an awful dream, you put on rose tinted specs as soon as you leave your star studded Chiswick village, let's leave it at that.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

S63 said:


> After a quick Google it appears the problem hasn't gone away but most probably got worse, Ealing council now have an illegal outhouse team in force and this is one of many reports on the growing problem.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...Blighted-by-an-epidemic-of-beds-in-sheds.html


Cant argue with that:thumb:, there will always be people with rose tinted glasses on though

Kev


----------

